# scsi cdbrenner

## razorbuzz

moin,

die frage wurde schon in veränderter from 100 mal gestellt, aber ich blicke immer noch nicht durch..

also:

 mein scsi brenner wird brav erkannt: steht zumindest im kontrollzentrum bei kde drin

host:scsi0 channel: 00 id:01 lun:00

Philips blala

so dann habe ich die fstab angepasst:

/dev/hdc			/mnt/cdrom1	auto		ro,noauto,user,exec	0 0

/dev/scd1			/mnt/cdrom2	auto		ro,noauto,user,exec	0 0

mit /dev/scd0 hab ichs auch versucht no chance:

bash-2.05a# mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom2

mount: /dev/scd0 is not a valid block device

mit dem ide cdrom = keine probleme

im kernel ist auch scsi support fest eincompiliert, sonst würde er ja den scsi brenner beim gar nicht erkennen...

was hat es mit der datei devfsd.conf aufsich? muss ich hier was besonderes einstellen, habe ich bisher nicht verändert.

habt ihr einen tip?

----------

## sputnik1969

versuch mal für den SCSI-Brenner folgendes device:

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

evtl. ist es auch host1 (glaubs aber nicht) aber damit sollte es funzen...

----------

## Beforegod

Unter welcher ID hast du Den Brenner installiert?

Das ist wichtig denn sonst müsste man es mit scd3 usw. probieren.

Hast DU auch den SCSI CD-Rom Teil im Kernel kompiliert?

----------

## razorbuzz

ich hatte vergessen "generic scsi" im kernel zu complieren, hoffe jetzt gehts, wenn nicht melde ich mich.

der scsi adapter usw. wird aber erkannt.. komisch

----------

## sputnik1969

Insgesamt sollten es 5 Sachen sein die Du in den Kernel reinkompilierst bzw als Modul nachladen musst:

1. Den Treiber für deinen SCSI-Adapter 

    Den hast Du ja schon drin, sonst würde er ja nicht erkannt  :Smile: 

2. SCSI-Support

    Allgemeine SCSI-Routinen

3. SCSI CD-ROM Support

    Zugriff auf CDROMS

4. Enable Vendor Specific extensions

    Für Herstellerspezifische erweiterungen

5. SCSI-Generic

    Routinen für Brenner u. a. Ein/Ausgabe-Geräte (Scanner etc.)

Viel Erfolg...

----------

